# Pastore vs Pjanic



## Torros (27 Ottobre 2015)

Pjanic forse più continuo. Dico forse perché è da vedere se riesce a ritagliarsi un posto in una big con molta più competizione. Pastore per me più forte e sposta di più, sopratutto in champions nei big match ha giocato spesso grandi partite contro Barca e Chelsea. Pjanic ste cose non le ha ancora fatte e secondo me non ha le caratteristiche nemmeno per farle, gli manca la gamba e anche la capacità di fare legna.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ho l'imbarazzo della scelta, per me si equivalgono. Sono entrambi due trequartisti, anche se Pjanic si sta adattando benissimo anche da mezz'ala, dalla grande tecnica e visione, davvero non saprei chi scegliere. Sono d'accordo con te quando dici che Pastore ha dimostrato di più ad alti livelli, però secondo me dipende dalla squadra, Pjanic purtroppo gioca in una provinciale a livello europeo.


----------



## Torros (27 Ottobre 2015)

E anche vero che Pjanic al Psg difficilmente vedrebbe il campo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Ottobre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> E anche vero che Pjanic al Psg difficilmente vedrebbe il campo.


Oddio, passando al rombo lo si potrebbe piazzare mezz'ala, con Matuidi dall'altro lato e Verratti e Pastore vertici. Se invece bisogna infilarlo per forza in un centrocampo a 3, allora con Matuidi, Pastore e Verratti non troverebbe spazio ma sarebbe comunque la primissima alternativa.


----------



## Heaven (27 Ottobre 2015)

Pjanic l'anno scorso con il city ha fatto una delle sue migliori partite

Preferisco il bosniaco


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2015)

Due grandi talenti, ma preferisco Javier, ha delle giocate e dei colpi unici.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Ottobre 2015)

ruoli diversi ma tutta la vita pjanic, molto più completo, pastore è più offensivo, ha anche il dribbling in più ma pjanic ha più doti di impostazione, è un organizzatore di gioco mentre pastore un rifinitore..


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> E anche vero che Pjanic al Psg difficilmente vedrebbe il campo.



sarebbe titolare fisso in qualsiasi top club


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Oddio, passando al rombo lo si potrebbe piazzare mezz'ala, con Matuidi dall'altro lato e Verratti e Pastore vertici. Se invece bisogna infilarlo per forza in un centrocampo a 3, allora con Matuidi, Pastore e Verratti non troverebbe spazio ma sarebbe comunque la primissima alternativa.



pjanic è superiore pure a verratti per me, in futuro non si sa ma ad oggi per me si, sono anche ruoli diversi, magari avere un pjanic nella nazionale italiana..


----------



## kolao95 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Pastore ha una classe e un tocco di palla che mi fanno sbavare, personalmente preferisco lui.


----------



## Torros (27 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> pjanic è superiore pure a verratti per me, in futuro non si sa ma ad oggi per me si, sono anche ruoli diversi, magari avere un pjanic nella nazionale italiana..



Pjanic per me non vedrebbe il campo al Psg, figurati poi al Real o al Bayern, forse al Barca, ma Rakitic non lo vedo inferiore. Verratti è meno offensivo ma molto più bravo nell'organizzare il gioco e in interdizione e nei big match questo conta tanto, cioè non credo Pjanic avrebbe mai potuto giocare contro il Barca e il Chelsea come ha giocato Verratti. Non a casa il Psg subisce poco mentre la Roma prende sempre grandi imbarcate anche perché il centrocampo spesso non fa filtro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Pjanic per me non vedrebbe il campo al Psg, figurati poi al Real o al Bayern, forse al Barca, ma Rakitic non lo vedo inferiore. Verratti è meno offensivo ma molto più bravo nell'organizzare il gioco e in interdizione e nei big match questo conta tanto, cioè non credo Pjanic avrebbe mai potuto giocare contro il Barca e il Chelsea come ha giocato Verratti. Non a casa il Psg subisce poco mentre la Roma prende sempre grandi imbarcate anche perché il centrocampo spesso non fa filtro.



ovvio sono giocatori diversi con caratteristiche differenti, però io oggi prendo pjanic anche se verratti ha un grandissimo futuro


----------



## mèuris (28 Ottobre 2015)

Due giocatori dotatissimi. Pastore è fondamentalmente un trequartista, anche se nel Psg fa molto bene anche da mezzala, e lo vedo più coinvolto nella manovra della squadra,rispetto a qualche tempo fa. Pjanic può ricoprire qualsiasi ruolo in un rombo,per dire (vertice basso,mezzala, trequartista) e svolge compiti da regista, in pratica, anche quando gioca più defilato. 

A livello di completezza, direi forse Pjanic, perché ha qualità, tempi di gioco,dinamismo, tiro, calcia le punizioni,ecc. Detto questo, l'evoluzione che ha avuto il Flaco mi ha fatto innamorare calcisticamente di lui. È il giocatore forse più elegante da vedere, in questo momento. È l'estetica applicata al calcio. È diventato un vero "10" e penso che nel suo ruolo sia fra i primissimi, se non il primo. Nell'ultimo anno ha regalato prestazioni pazzesche, sia col Psg che con la Nazionale. Sceglierei lui, per quanto Pjanic sia forte.


----------



## prebozzio (28 Ottobre 2015)

Per me Pjanic potrebbe giocare titolare in qualunque squadra al mondo, Pastore no.
Sono due giocatori fantastici e io prenderei il bosniaco.


----------



## davoreb (28 Ottobre 2015)

Pjanic è fortissimo e ormai forse è uno dei più forti al mondo su punizione ma Pastore per me è più talentuoso.

Entrambi a volte si assentano dalle partite, io ad oggi preferisco di pochissimo Pjanic.

Verratti pero è di un altro livello e lui si sarebbe titolare in qualsiasi squadra del mondo.


----------

